# Pembrey



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Off to pembrey 9th & 10th as its close to the sea , want to try my boat out , anybody heading swansea way?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just been. Visiting the mother-in-law and collecting the new pup.

Try the fish and chips at the Chinese place on the main street in Kidwelly. Best I've tasted in a long while, though according to the locals the quality does vary a bit . . . probably due to the availability of good fish these days.

The chippy by the harbour in Burry Port is pretty good too, and there are a couple of half-decent hostelleries nearby if you need to wash down the chips.

You could park the truck on the harbour in Burry Port with no restrictions, but there has been building work so I don't know now. You certainly can park at the lower end of the main street in Kidwelly, about 200 yards from the chip shop. There's a huge car and coach park, and I think it's free??

Have fun

Zeb


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Zeb , a bag of chips always goes down well after a good walk or a paddle in the briny , may be a few beers after . Cheers Delboy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I arrived at Pembrey CC site today. Is there anyone here? I've got an old round MHF sticker on the back of my van, but it's backed onto my pitch so no one will see it :lol:.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Glad you arrived and got sited alright John.

I have stayed on the site a couple of times - it is a great place for walking around and also through to the sea - hope Charlie enjoys his walks and a swim :wink: 

Sorry you missed Tenby, hope you get to meet up with delboy42

Happy travels.


----------

